# Once in a blue moon picture



## TokZik (Dec 31, 2009)

Tonight is a blue moon 
who is game for a little blue moon photography.
would be nice to see what people could come up with :thumbup:

im working in it atm... im a little new so im having trouble getting the shot how i want it hehe... but ill be posting soon as i get it.
GAME ON!:greenpbl:


----------



## busyleomom66 (Dec 31, 2009)

It raining and snowing here. No BLUE Moon for us.


----------



## TokZik (Dec 31, 2009)

CAN A MOD OR ADMIN DELETE THIS POS AS THERE IS ANOtHER ONE WE SHALL USE!


peoples of TPF ....this is the one you want... it shall have the pics and fun stuff


----------

